# Gesucht: Der beliebteste Hauptcharakter - Wer ist die coolste Sau der Spielewelt?



## TheKhoaNguyen (5. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gesucht: Der beliebteste Hauptcharakter - Wer ist die coolste Sau der Spielewelt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gesucht: Der beliebteste Hauptcharakter - Wer ist die coolste Sau der Spielewelt?


----------



## Yojinj (5. September 2011)

Ich bin Commander Shepard und das ist mein Lieblings Commander Shepard auf der Citadel.


----------



## Valarius (5. September 2011)

Gerald of Rivia

Auf jeden Fall der cooolste!

Grüße
Val


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2011)

Wie waere es noch mit Cate Archer aus NOLF?


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Cool fallen mir eigentlich nur Duke Nukem ein & Riddick. 

Der Rest ist eher "in die Rolle gefallen", z.B. Gordon wurde ja nur durch Zufall ein Held, auch andere Charaktere sind nicht cool im Sinne von "coolste Sau der Spielewelt".

Wobei ich die Überschrift etwas unpassend finde, ein beliebter Hauptcharakter muss nicht gleich ne coole Sau sein, siehe Max Payne.


----------



## Sue-chan (5. September 2011)

Dante aus Devil May Cry!
Und natürlich Ezio Auditore Da Firenze aus Assassin's Creed!


----------



## Lurelein (5. September 2011)

Tommy Vercetti und JC Denton


----------



## Mezha (5. September 2011)

immer wieder diese gleichen fragen & am ende gewinnt doch eh solid snake, master chief oder link 

man sollte lieber die coolsten nebencharaktäre oder nützlichsten machen oder so nen gedöns


----------



## Theojin (5. September 2011)

Ich würde als weiblichen Hauptcharakter ganz klar Cate Archer präferieren. Und als männlichen den Duke, so langweilig und uninteressant die Duke Nukem Spiele für mich auch sind. Aber ne coole Sau war er ja schon irgendwie.


----------



## jael (5. September 2011)

Hm... Ich fand ja den Quake-guy und den Master Chief aus Halo immer cool, aber der Duke meint "Power Armor is for pussies"!

Und bei aller Liebe, Link is toll und knuffig, aber in der Liste 'Wer ist die coolste Sau der Spielewelt?' hat der kleine Elf nichts zu suchen  

Da gibts ohnehin nur Sephiroth. Basta.


----------



## EvilMo (5. September 2011)

Nix, es kann nur einen geben. Hiermit nominiere ich: den "Ball" aus Pong!


----------



## HNRGargamel (5. September 2011)

Für mich persönlich der Sam Fisher aus Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## byaliar (5. September 2011)

obwohl nur 1 auftritt aufn PC dante von devil may cry 3


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2011)

Den Duke natürlich, und Geralt von Riva, wobei Geralt ja eher ne Romanfigur ist


----------



## Kane (5. September 2011)

Also ich würde jetzt mal sagen Max Payne und Kane oder Der Joker ^^ und Solid Snake oder gar Link gehören in rente  es wird zeit für neue charaktere...


----------



## tarantino666 (5. September 2011)

Da fehlt eindeutig Krieg aus Darksiders in der Auflistung.


----------



## calibrero83 (5. September 2011)

Ghost, Captain Price, Soap und General Sheperd aus CoD!


----------



## Basshinzu (5. September 2011)

Gordon Freeman. Gordon Freeman? Gordon Freeman!
Wer es schafft Ravenholm zu durchqueren, ohne ein einziges Wort zu sagen, der ist die coolste Sau!


----------



## tehsuxx (5. September 2011)

Weiß hier irgendwer, wer dieser John Reynor aus Starcraft 2 sein soll? Ich kenne nur Jim Raynor (http://eu.battle.net/sc2/de/game/hero/jim-raynor)...


----------



## 323Nemesis (5. September 2011)

Mir gehen irgendwie die Chars aus Gears of War ab. Kratos hab ich auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## wesker70 (5. September 2011)

Ich sage: Solid Snake und der Duke, cooler geht's net!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (5. September 2011)

Für mich ist es eindeutig Batman aus BAA.


----------



## Nosi11 (5. September 2011)

der coolste und ohne anabolika ( ok, dafür hat er andere drogen) ist geralt von riva.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Also mich verwunderts wirklich das hier niemand Riddick erwähnt, das Spiel fand ich damals grandios. 
IMO war es das erste was 1st Person Fist Combat glaubhaft (!) rübergebracht hat, außerdem hat Vin Diesel in der OV ne saucoole Stimme.


----------



## kornhill (5. September 2011)

'Auch wenn es nicht meine Nummer Eins ist ist "Christopher Blair" aus Wing Commander ein Pflicht Kandidat für diese Liste.

Ein weiterer der nicht fehlen darf ist Kyle Katarn aus Jedi Knight.

Und nur weil sie  alt sind sind sie nicht schlecht! Gerade Kyle Katarn ist ein legendärer Gott der Spielehelden! Und das sind noch Spielehelden (!), die mussten nicht aus irgendwelchen Filmen importiert werden. Die sind auf dem Computer geboren und dort zu dem geworden was sie sind!

Edit: Oha jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Ist Kyle Kartarn uU in den Timothy Zahn Star Wars Romanen Episode 7-9 schon aufgetaucht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Mara Jade aus Jedi Knight 2 ist in den Büchern aufgetaucht. Ob Kyle Katarn auch aufgetaucht ist könnte ich nicht mehr sagen, ich glaube aber nicht. Der müsste auf dem computer geboren sein.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2011)

Jc denton ganz klar. Der ist so cool dass er Warscheinlich eiswürfel pinkelt


----------



## Chazer (5. September 2011)

Sam Fisher ist mein Favorit


----------



## Keuleman (5. September 2011)

Christie aus Dead or Alive. Der Rest der weiblichen Belegschaft da waren jammernde, kleine weichbrötchenhafte Schülerinnen aber Christie war mal ziemlich durchtrieben


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jc denton ganz klar. Der ist so cool dass er Warscheinlich eiswürfel pinkelt


... hmm, ich kann mich da an einige Szenen erinnern wo JC schon die Pussy hat raushängen lassen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2011)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> der coolste und ohne anabolika ( ok, dafür hat er andere drogen) ist geralt von riva.


 Naja, im zweiten Teil greift er einmal zu Anabolika. 

Aber natürlich Geralt, dann noch Shepard, Hr. Payne geht auch in Ordnung, Altair, den ich immer schon etwas cooler fand als Ezio, und auf jeden Fall Garrett der Meisterdieb. 
Frl. Croft bekommt ja hoffentlich mit dem "Neustart" wieder etwas mehr "Coolness".
Und dann noch zwei Konsolenhelden: John Marston und Nathan Drake (plus Team).


----------



## UTSky (5. September 2011)

Eindeutig Snake


----------



## hsvfan1810 (5. September 2011)

Isaac Clarke und Ezio Auditore


----------



## eiswerk (5. September 2011)

Hitman... ganz klar.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. September 2011)

Selten genannt, weil zu offensichtlich: Duke.
Ansonsten fällt mir Ben aus Full Throttle (Vollgas) ein.
Snake sowieso.
Sehr cool ist auch Nico Belic.
und und und 

Es gibt viel zu viele coole Säue, aber die coolste bleibt wohl Duke.


----------



## DeadBody666 (5. September 2011)

Wurde zwar schon oft genannt aber trotzdem!  Der Duke und ganz klar auch der allseits beliebete No. 47.
Wobei ich pers. auch den Namenlosen aus Gothic und Risen nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (5. September 2011)

Revan!


----------



## Para911 (5. September 2011)

Eigentlich alle GTA Charactere, seit GTA III. (Alle, die auf PC erschienen sind)
Claude
Tommy Vercetti
Carl 'CJ' Johnson
Niko Bellic


----------



## DaSchneida (5. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall Geralt aus "The Witcher". Die einzige Sau, die sonst auch nur annähernd herankommt, ist der Duke.


----------



## Falkikowski (5. September 2011)

Da fehlt der Master Chief^^


----------



## Sierb (5. September 2011)

Ezio Auditore da Firenze MUSS da auch dazu.

Aber der coolste ist sowieso Commander Shepard.


----------



## Ryhhac (5. September 2011)

Link fehlt auch noch! D:


----------



## Grandchamp (5. September 2011)

Gibt 2 coole Säue

1. der Namenlose aus Gothic
2. Kain von Legacy of Kain

Der Namenlose wegen den genialen Dialogen und Kain... er ist einfach Kain da braucht man keine Begründung ^^


----------



## Skaty12 (5. September 2011)

His name is John. John Marston!


----------



## Botlike47 (5. September 2011)

für noch der Prince of Persia vor allem in gleichnamigen Teil 'Prince of Persia'
dann Faith aus Mirror's Edge
und die Left 4 Dead 2 Charaktere 

my fav is aber der namenlose held wie schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## Mantelhuhn (5. September 2011)

der allergeilste ist kratos, wie kann man den nur vergessen?!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (5. September 2011)

Kain aus Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Minihul (5. September 2011)

Rynn aus Drakan hat mich damals sehr gefesselt, außerdem finde ich Cate Archer und Kyle Katan (oder wie der doch schnell in Jedi Outcast heißt) cool


----------



## TKr007 (5. September 2011)

Ich konnt mich nicht entscheiden und daher meine Auswahl:
1. Hitman
2. John Marston 
3. Gordon Freeman
4. Duke
5. Jak and Dexter (Ps2)

zudem fand ich das der Protagonist aus Saboteur und Assasins Creed auch ordentlich was zu bieten haben. Jedoch wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste würd ich Hitman nehmen.


----------



## DonIggy (5. September 2011)

1. Gordon Freeman
2. Der namenlose Held
3. Der Duke


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hmm, ich kann mich da an einige Szenen erinnern wo JC schon die Pussy hat raushängen lassen.


 
ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinem jc denton gemacht hast...
meiner war cool und ein sprücheklopfer hoch* 10


----------



## Larsi-Blasi (5. September 2011)

Ich kann mich zwischen den dreien nicht entscheiden:
1. Der namenlose Held (aus Gothic)
2. Gordon Freeman
3. Max Payne


----------



## Bananengottt (5. September 2011)

MAX PAYNE !!!!!!!


----------



## Nosi11 (5. September 2011)

also spätestens in episode 2 fand ich das schweigen von gordon freeman peinlich.

teilweise hatte ich da echt das gefühl eher einen hirnverbrannten zu spielen als einen coolen helden.

es bleibt zwar einer meiner lieblingshelden, aber cool!? eher nicht


----------



## kornhill (5. September 2011)

John Marston, Bayonetta, Drake (uncharted) und Kratos sind alle unbestritten verdammt cool. Aber auch alle unbestritten keine PC Spiele Helden. Der MasterChief hatte zwar ein PC Auftritt, ich würde ihn trotzdem zu den zwar extrem coolen aber eben zu den Konsolen Helden zählen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. September 2011)

Kane aus Kane& Lynch: Dead Men


----------



## Schalkmund (5. September 2011)

Conker FTW!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2011)

Oh, vorhin ganz vergessen und erstaunlicherweise bisher noch nicht genannt:

Commander Cutter Slade aus Outcast

immerhin mit der deutschen Stimme von Bruce Willis .


----------



## MrJoeChip (5. September 2011)

Bei dem was ich hier alles lese, konnte ich nciht anders als mich mal wieder einzuloggen und meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Hallo??? Kein Mensch erwähnt "Geralt von Riva"???!! DAS ist mal ne verdammt coole Sau. Da ist Drake und auch Kratos n Bubipärchen gegen


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2011)

Mario.
Jeder noch so coole und mutige Held würde beim Anblick von laufenden Pilzen mit Gesichtern die Flucht ergreifen. Oder spätestens beim Anblick von Prinzessin Peach. 



> Kein Mensch erwähnt "Geralt von Riva"???!! DAS ist mal ne verdammt coole Sau.


Stimmt. Den hat wirklich noch keiner erwähnt.^^


----------



## MisterCritics (5. September 2011)

Commander Shepard!


----------



## Neawoulf (5. September 2011)

Für mich sind's Cutter Slade (Outcast) und Geralt von Riva (The Witcher), beide gleichwertig auf Platz 1.

Auf Platz 2 stehen für mich (ebenfalls beide gleichwertig) der Namenlose (Gothic Reihe) und Garrett (Thief Reihe).

Auf Platz 3 steht vermutlich Max Payne, zusammen mit Emerald "Deadeye" Flint (Schleichfahrt) ... wobei Deadeye eventuell auch noch auf Platz 2 gehören könnte, der Typ ist einfach eine coole Mischung aus frech und melancholisch.


----------



## Rimy (5. September 2011)

Ganz klar Captain Price aus Call of Duty oder Kane aus Command und Conquer


----------



## phLiix (5. September 2011)

Soap aus Modern Warfare


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2011)

Die coolste Sau ist nach wie vor Leisure Suit Larry. Wer kann sonst schon einen 32-Gallonen-Pappbecher mit Wasser in seinem Anzug verstauen? ^_^


----------



## Forgrimm96 (5. September 2011)

Starkiller aus Star Wars the Force Unleashed


----------



## DJWhatever (5. September 2011)

Altair aus Assassins Creed!!


----------



## Haon (5. September 2011)

Ezio Auditore aus Assassin`s Creed 2 / Brotherhood.


----------



## Dimaar (5. September 2011)

WTF?! Wo ist Solid Snake?!


----------



## ChuckNorris333 (5. September 2011)

Nathan Drake aus Uncharted.

John Marston aus Red Dead.

Altair oder Ezio aus AC.

Cole Phelps aus L.A. Noire

Sgt. Sevchenko aus Killzone

Nathan Hale aus Resistance 1&2


----------



## TrenorSedey (5. September 2011)

"John Shepard" :Mass Effect
"Sam Fischer" : Splinter Cell


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also mich verwunderts wirklich das hier niemand Riddick erwähnt, das Spiel fand ich damals grandios.
> IMO war es das erste was 1st Person Fist Combat glaubhaft (!) rübergebracht hat, außerdem hat Vin Diesel in der OV ne saucoole Stimme.


 
Volle Zustimmung. The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay war eines der besten Spiele überhaupt in den letzten 10 Jahren. Nur leider scheinen es nicht sonderlich viele gespielt zu haben, was ich sehr schade finde.

Bei mir wären es:

männlich: Riddick, Duke, Cutter Slade
weiblich: Cate Archer


----------



## Mjfan1996 (5. September 2011)

Agent 47 aus der Hitman-Triologie ist es. Er hat es verdient !!!!!


----------



## iTrack030 (5. September 2011)

falls es noch keiner genannt hat

Dante : Devil May Cry


----------



## Chefkoch12310 (5. September 2011)

ganz klar Altaïr Ibn La-Ahad aus assassins creed!


----------



## Menschke (5. September 2011)

Commander Shepard!


----------



## TwoSnake (5. September 2011)

Altaïr! N cooleren Typen gibts ned: Arrogant und hats übelst drauf....


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2011)

Riddick, Sam Fisher und Tychus Findlay(Starcraft 2).


----------



## DanTheMan87 (5. September 2011)

Ryo Hazuki (Shenmue)


----------



## Zokrym (5. September 2011)

Hi @ All,
auf jeden Fall erst mal Cutter Slade (mit der Syncronstimme von Bruce Willis Hammer Cool) Commander Shapard, Ezio Auditore Da Firenze und Agent 47.

MFG
Zokrym


----------



## 5h4d0w (5. September 2011)

"coolste sau" ist für mich ein grund NICHT in dessen haut schlüpfen zu wollen.
dementsprechend ist für mich der charakter, mit dem ich in den letzten jahre am liebsten gezockt habe faith in mirror's edge.


----------



## Xaramas (5. September 2011)

Altair, Adam Jensen, Krieg


----------



## Volkan29 (5. September 2011)

Tommy Vercetti !


----------



## anjuna80 (5. September 2011)

Sephiroth


----------



## Veez (5. September 2011)

1. Altair
2. Der Namenlose (der hat sogar nen Namen, will aber jetzt ned spoilern :>)
3. Dexter (aus Jak and Dexter)


----------



## VideoGameFan (5. September 2011)

1.John Marston
2.Kratos


----------



## Laluigi (5. September 2011)

wo sind Altair und Master Chief?


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (5. September 2011)

- Simon the Sorcerer
- das Trio aus "Day of the Tentacle" (Bernard, Hoagie, Laverne)


----------



## Fresh1981 (6. September 2011)

Vezz jeder der Rollenspiele mag kennt Gothik also weiss auch jeder das er der neue König von Arcania ist!Das Spiel ist viel zu alt um was zu Spoilern
Ist die Umfrage eigentlich auf den PC begrenzt!!!


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2011)

D3T0NAT10N schrieb:


> - Simon the Sorcerer
> - das Trio aus "Day of the Tentacle" (Bernard, Hoagie, Laverne)


Die sind "coole Säue"? 

Bernard?! Cool?!


----------



## mjp (6. September 2011)

Dimaar schrieb:


> WTF?! Wo ist Solid Snake?!


 
Sign!


----------



## MisterCritics (6. September 2011)

mjp schrieb:


> Sign!


 DOUBLESIGN! Auf den hab ich ja komplett vergessen. Männo wenn ich mich an die unzähligen Stunden die ich mit MGS auf der Playstation verbracht habe erinnere, kommen wunderbare Erinnerungen auf.

Mit Abstand der coolste Typ in der Gaming-Geschichte

Snake FTW!


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. September 2011)

Wo ist Kate Archer?


----------



## svd (6. September 2011)

Die coolste Sau, bzw. Eber, ist Onkel Pey'J. Der ist so richtig knuffig.

Aber sonst hat auch Riddick meine Stimme. Denn seine ist im Original wirklich cool.
(Eines der wenigen Spiele (also Escape from BB. Athena kenn ick noch nich), die wirklich nach Hollywoodfilm klingen und nicht nach Daily Soap oder Reality TV.)


----------



## Benerohnie (8. September 2011)

Schade das es nur PC-Spiele sind und nicht in der ganzen Gamingwelt gesucht wird, sonst würde ich hier auf jeden Fall noch Nathan Drake vermissen! 
Das würde aber nichts daran ändern das es auf jeden Fall der Shepard ist  Kein Zweifel werde ich für den coolsten Mann der Galaxie stimmen


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wo ist Kate Archer?


 
Deswegen hab ich diesen Thread gerade geöffnet, wollte ich auch noch hinzufügen. Aber mit "C" bitte


----------



## McFloli (8. September 2011)

Ezio Auditore und Adam Jensen sind die coolsten.


----------



## cell81469 (8. September 2011)

Mir fehlen dadrin irgend wie AltaÏr, Ezio und Cereza(Bayonetta)


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2011)

hmmm
eindeutig der beste Roboter dürfte HK-47 sein


----------

